# ladies...can you give me some abdominal advice please



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv found that since having both of my kids my stomach always looks a bit pot bellied...I'm not overweight and I do work my core all the time. I read some where that intermittent training was good for toning women's abs. Can anybody give me some advice on how to get my washboard back please


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No help here... I don't even know what intermittent training is!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm exactly the same!! Had my son a year ago and can't shift the pouch! I've been doing interval training and it's definitely trimmed down the Fat, also I've found less carbs get rid of that pot bellied look because carbs make me bloat so much!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm starting to think I have either bury bury or I am naturally pot bellied ;-D


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a nightmare isn't it girls!! Intermittent training also known as interval training is the type of training that uses intervals of rest...for example jog for a period of time then walk then jog again then walk ( I think Iv explained that right lol)

I do agree with the low carb thing due to bloating, I try and avoid carbs after 2pm. But I still seem to have a little podge...there must be a way to fix it?!

I work my core everyday but still there...it's only little but I want a nice flat stomach


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I know what interval training is 

Just carry on as you're going. These things take time, and as I was reminded yesterday, there's no miracle cure and no shortcuts x


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Does a womans body ever go back to how it was before childbirth?

Serious question.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I know what interval training is
> 
> Just carry on as you're going. These things take time, and as I was reminded yesterday, there's no miracle cure and no shortcuts x


Oh no! Lol

I want a miracle!!!! It's the last place to lose weight and tighten up for me...damn you mummy tummy


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Does a womans body ever go back to how it was before childbirth?
> 
> Serious question.


No...it's never ever quite the same but we bust our ****s to get it back as best we can lol

It's hard being a woman!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Does a womans body ever go back to how it was before childbirth?
> 
> Serious question.


Unfortunately not. Especially abs as they split down the middle to compensate for a big bump and sometimes don't bind back together properly so some women usually have a slight squidgey bit down the middle, amongst a lot of other things pregnancy and child birth do to your body!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> It's a nightmare isn't it girls!! Intermittent training also known as interval training is the type of training that uses intervals of rest...for example jog for a period of time then walk then jog again then walk ( I think Iv explained that right lol)
> 
> I do agree with the low carb thing due to bloating, I try and avoid carbs after 2pm. But I still seem to have a little podge...there must be a way to fix it?!
> 
> I work my core everyday but still there...it's only little but I want a nice flat stomach


It's just your body fat, your abs are probably awesome but you can't see them because your bloated or have some stubborn fat. The only thing that will show abs is cardio and I would say interval training is best (i don't believe in running on a treadmill for an hour) every gym session I start off with 10mins (1 min jog, 1 min sprint etc)


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Iv found that since having both of my kids my stomach always looks a bit pot bellied...I'm not overweight and I do work my core all the time. I read some where that intermittent training was good for toning women's abs. Can anybody give me some advice on how to get my washboard back please


Abs are made in the kitchen honey, sorry to disappoint.

Kaza


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> It's just your body fat, your abs are probably awesome but you can't see them because your bloated or have some stubborn fat. The only thing that will show abs is cardio and I would say interval training is best (i don't believe in running on a treadmill for an hour) every gym session I start off with 10mins (1 min jog, 1 min sprint etc)


Cool, I'm going to do that then! I started it today so I'll carry on and gradually build up the time. Fingers crossed and thanks xxx


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> Abs are made in the kitchen honey, sorry to disappoint.
> 
> Kaza


I don't get what you mean?! Lol

Am I being dim kaza?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Cool, I'm going to do that then! I started it today so I'll carry on and gradually build up the time. Fingers crossed and thanks xxx


No probs just find what suits you best and stick at it


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> I don't get what you mean?! Lol
> 
> Am I being dim kaza?


means it starts with your diet lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> means it starts with your diet lol


Lol...see I knew I was being dim! I'm on it with the diet, so hopefully will start seeing some results. Thanks for spelling it out for me


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd settle for a 'little potbellied'.. I have what is termed as a 'mummy pouch'... first pregnancy I gained weight UNDER my bump and it bloody stayed there! :cursing:

Sorry but I'm no use..


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

The thing that dropped inches off my waist line (haven't got kids as an excuse, just over ate like a hippo lol) was/is yoga - but its a time thing as well. When I lost all my weight is took a good year of training for my body to start to catch up!!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I'd settle for a 'little potbellied'.. I have what is termed as a 'mummy pouch'... first pregnancy I gained weight UNDER my bump and it bloody stayed there! :cursing:
> 
> Sorry but I'm no use..


Really? Is that possible? It's crap isn't it having to carry babies! Lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> The thing that dropped inches off my waist line (haven't got kids as an excuse, just over ate like a hippo lol) was/is yoga - but its a time thing as well. When I lost all my weight is took a good year of training for my body to start to catch up!!


Yeah I get what you mean about the body suing catch up. I think yoga is fab! Haven't been for ages...should start going again...thanks


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Lou Lou said:


> Yeah I get what you mean about the body suing catch up. I think yoga is fab! Haven't been for ages...should start going again...thanks


Try Hot Yoga...amazing, I try to do it at least once a week!!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Try Hot Yoga...amazing, I try to do it at least once a week!!


What's hot yoga??


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Lou Lou said:


> What's hot yoga??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_yoga


----------

